# check this thing out!!!



## Dûndorer (Apr 22, 2002)

one of my friends told me about this. it is a michine that IM's you. here are the things he can do...
1	The Film
2	The Legend
3	Join the Ring
4	Hangman
5	Official Shop
6	Exclusive Auction
7	Showtimes
8	Speak the language :: Elvish
9	Help

he tells about all those things. you can ask him who is gandalf and he will reply... A very powerful wizard who faces his greatest test in destroying the One Ring... then you may ask who is aragorn and he replys...A brave warrior who joins and defends the Fellowship... playing hangman with him is sooo fun. so IM him. he is the greatest! his screen name is RingMessenger


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 23, 2002)

Yahoo IM, MSN, or AOL IM?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 23, 2002)

he works with any thing just IM RingMessenger


----------



## Isilme (Apr 23, 2002)

does anyone have msn????


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 23, 2002)

That's pretty cool. I tried it with Yahoo! messenger, but it didn't work. However, I did get it to work with AOL IM. Thanks Dûndorer.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 24, 2002)

yea, i know i play hangman with him all the time. in fact i am plaing right now.


----------



## Legolam (Apr 25, 2002)

Can someone explain this to me in words of one syllable, preferably without computer speak? I don't understand, but I would love to do whatever you guys are doing!!  Oh, and I have MSN


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 25, 2002)

Send an instant message to RingMessenger. Then the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

I always yell at the RingMessenger if I am having a bad day, and he just says "I do not appreciate your language".


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 28, 2002)

ask him for his picture, LOL.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

I did...this weird little robot guy...


----------



## Dûndorer (May 1, 2002)

i know, another funny thing u can do is write down... a/s/l ... ans he will tell you.


----------

